# 24hr Self Serve GPL Stations..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Came across a new 24hr automated unmanned self service GPL outlet at the Leclerc at Arles on our recent trip, worked painlessly using my Clarity card.

Could come in handy if you're heading that way...

http://www.e-leclerc.com/magasin/arles/infospratiques

43.70602 4.64085

Process is the same as getting diesel except you go to the adjacent fuel pump as there is no credit card option on the GPL pump to set it up, select the GPL option on that fuel pump then go back and connect the GPL pipe and away you go. Instructions are on the pump what to do, albeit in French they are easy to understand.

I've never seen a 24hr self serve GPL outlet before in France, if anyone know of any others please list them here....

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw similar earlier this year in France, but can't for the life of me remember where.
Was an unattended filling station with LPG, but the LPG pump was away from the others. Finally figured it out and the setup was the same as you describe. The nearest Gazole pump gave the option to use LPG.
Gerry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Peejay, you might like to add that to the myLPG.eu site which is great - if it's not already there. I don't have the data to check at the moment.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is the way to go for those worried about being refused GPL if their filler is inside the gas locker :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *JWW Wrote :-*Peejay, you might like to add that to the myLPG.eu site which is great - if it's not already there. I don't have the data to check at the moment.


I actually located it using the Mylpg app JWW so I've added a comment to that entry.

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, got a bit bored this morning so had a dig around and apparently the rules forbidding unattended filling of LPG/GPL in France ended in April 2011, so since then there will hopefully be a gradual appearance of these 24hr self serve (libre service) pumps across the country.

Further bit of digging on the web and found a few more. *Note,this is second hand info off the internet so I take no liability for accuracy of info. Have a back up just in case* :wink: ...

Nancy - Avia Garage at Laxou on city outskirts.
48.69450 6.13091

Limoges - Cora Supermarket at Beaubreuil
45.87975 1.29079

Lyon - Auchan Supermarket at St Priest
45.72256 4.92662

Belfort - SuperU Supermarket at Valdoie
47.66863 6.84190

Arras - Total Garage on Rue des Rosati
50.29086 2.78430

One other with vague info...

Bordeaux - Info stated Bordeaux ringroad junc 20, Centre Commercial Rives D'Arcin, this I'm assuming is junc 20 of the A630, I've given the coords for the Carrefour which is on that site but it could possibly be a garage in the vicinity.
44.79583 -0.53114

Hope that helps someone and please do enter details of any you come across on your travels on this thread please.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Well, got a bit bored this morning so had a dig around and apparently the rules forbidding unattended filling of LPG/GPL in France ended in April 2011,


Do you think that if an 'attendant' were to come to the pump and tells one to stop filling one can thank him/her and advise them that their attendance is not required by law, and then carry on filling? :wink: :lol:

Maybe the French will soon ban 'gassing' by thieves :roll:

Geoff


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*LPG sites*

The Auchan site at Dieppe does LPG 24 hours.....................

BUT as well as posting here I would ask anyone to post info on the mylpg.eu site as it is the most useful and comprehensive list of places and we can all help keep it that way. There is a facility to confirm when gas is available.

In Spain last year we made a really long detour to get gas but were confident as someone had confirmed they had used it only the week before.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: LPG sites*



Webby1 said:


> The Auchan site at Dieppe does LPG 24 hours.....................
> 
> BUT as well as posting here I would ask anyone to post info on the mylpg.eu site as it is the most useful and comprehensive list of places and we can all help keep it that way. There is a facility to confirm when gas is available.
> 
> In Spain last year we made a really long detour to get gas but were confident as someone had confirmed they had used it only the week before.


Does anyone have an explanation as to why Spain seems to be so far beind on supply of LPG - obviously not the demand from motorists, but why? - is the price differential with petrol not enough to justify the cost of car LPG installation?

We know MHs do no run the market but just follow it.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: LPG sites*



> The Auchan site at Dieppe does LPG 24 hours.....................
> 
> BUT as well as posting here I would ask anyone to post info on the mylpg.eu site as it is the most useful and comprehensive list of places and we can all help keep it that way. There is a facility to confirm when gas is available.


Thanks for that one Webby.

Is there any way you can search for 24hr stations on mylpg? That would be useful.



> Does anyone have an explanation as to why Spain seems to be so far beind on supply of LPG - obviously not the demand from motorists, but why? - is the price differential with petrol not enough to justify the cost of car LPG installation?


Dunno Geoff but there has been a marked increase in new outlets over the past few years, especially Respol.

Pete


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*LPG*

If you go down to an individual site level then the opening hours may be posted.

However, given the ever increasing number of sites I can't believe people are having to move around in the dark to get LPG (or live 24hr lives)

If they refuse (when was the last time it happened to anyone on this site.....answers please) just move on to another site and imagine the problems encountered by people who do not have a refillable system.

And when you see a place and use a place............post it up. Repsol one of the biggest providers in Spain also have a search facility on their site 
REPSOL

I find the site so useful I have made a small donation and it's definitely not run by a member of my family!!!![/url]


----------

